# trying to find a titan trigger



## sidthespud (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been looking for a titan trigger for some time. Does anyone know where I can get one? Any leads would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The real answer is that you can't. There is no such thing as a lead, because this fish will be sold the day it becomes available. You need to contact some online distributors and attempt to pay in advance. Prepare to wait several months or longer.


----------

